# [Russian NR] Pyraminx 3.82 average and 3.18 single - Kryuzban Dmitry



## KryuzbanDmitry (Jul 23, 2011)

Very good average for me!
3rd in the world!
Pyraminx-QJ
Method-LBL
Big thanks for pyraminx and filming Victor Bogatov.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 23, 2011)

Great job Dmitry


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay! LBL!


----------



## Mikle Fly1993 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great!!!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats Dmitri


----------



## superduperabner (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! LBL FTW!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 25, 2011)

great job how do you average so well with LBL


----------



## D-Faze (Jul 25, 2011)

D-Faze's point of view:


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 25, 2011)

lol so dramatic. 
But anyway, stop showing the timer! I want to see teh solvez! D:<


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 26, 2011)

i wish i had that girl as a judge


----------

